# 92 Stanza. Timing Chain issues?



## gunwalder (Feb 29, 2004)

Hello all. Thanks for having this forum so I can throw this question out.

I have a 92 Stanza that I bought new in 91. It has 141000 miles on it, and with the exeption of the current problem, runs pretty well.

For about the last 20000 miles it has developed a noisy rattle in the engine compartment. Initially the noise was only there once the engine was hot and I was idling. Now, at idle, it rattles all the time. Once I get up to speed it seems to go away, just at low speeds or idle does it rattle. It does seem to burn about 1 quart of oil a month.

About 10000 miles ago the timing chain wore a hole through the timing chain cover, causing a huge oil leak, and a very pricey repair bill. I fear that the hole was just a result of a larger problem that we never really got fixed.

I guess I am just looking to see if there are known issues with the timing chain, or if this is something else, maybe lifters, etc. Is there a more common problem out there that is happening?

Any thoughts or direction on this would be greatly appreciated.

TIA, 

Mike


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

gunwalder said:


> Hello all. Thanks for having this forum so I can throw this question out.
> 
> I have a 92 Stanza that I bought new in 91. It has 141000 miles on it, and with the exeption of the current problem, runs pretty well.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike you have a bad timing chain tensioner and guide. You should replace the whole chain as well. You can get the whole timing chain kit and this will take care of it. I recommend factory Nissan parts. Also you may jump up another viscosity range with your oil after you replace these parts because you will need to change your oil and filter since manymany metal shaving will be in you pan and filter.

Troy


----------

